# Tamron Announces TAP-in Console for Lens Firmware Updates



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 22, 2016)

```
<em>Tamron TAP-in Console™TM (Model TAP-01)</em></p>
<p><strong>February 22, 2016, Commack, New York</strong> – announces the launch of the Tamron TAP-in Console™ (Model TAP-01), a new lens accessory that enables firmware updating and customized setups for selected Tamron lenses. The TAP-in Console™ is expected to be available in March. The price will be announced shortly.</p>
<p><strong>PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</strong></p>
<p>For the first time, customers can update firmware in selected Tamron lenses and customize various lens functions to meet their needs simply by attaching a Tamron TAP-in Console™ and running the Tamron TAP-in Utility software on their PC or Mac. Previously, firmware updates could be performed only at a Tamron Customer Service Center. Using the new accessory and an internet connection, customers can access a dedicated website and update firmware themselves anytime, anywhere. In addition, selected lenses can be customized by changing various settings (described below) to match the customer’s preferences based on how they like to use the lens, making it even more versatile and user-friendly.

<!--more--></p>
<p><strong>1. Custom Options</strong></p>
<p>With a Tamron TAP-in Console™, customers can do the following things.</p>
<ul>
<li>Update firmware</li>
<li>Update the firmware of compatible lenses</li>
<li>Update the firmware of the TAP-in Console™ itself</li>
<li>Customize functions of selected lenses</li>
<li>Focus adjustment</li>
<li>Focus distance limiter customization (only for lenses that have the Focus Limiter feature)</li>
<li>Full-time Manual Focus override customization (only for lenses that have the Full-time Manual Focus feature)</li>
<li>VC adjustment (only for any lenses with VC)</li>
<li>Save customized data files</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>2. Tamron TAP-in Utility Software</strong></p>
<p>Customers download the free Tamron TAP-in Utility and install it on their Mac or PC. Updating firmware and customizing various lens functions is as easy as connecting the TAP-in Console™ with a USB cable and making selections. An internet connection is required for firmware updates.</p>
<p><strong>3. Updating Firmware</strong></p>
<p>Customers can update firmware of selected Tamron lenses using this utility software. Additionally, the firmware in the TAP-in Console™ unit can be updated as needed. Using an internet connection and the utility software, users can access a dedicated website and easily confirm that the lens attached to the TAP-in Console™—and the Console™ itself—have the most up-to-date firmware. If a newer version is available, updating is quick and secure.</p>
<p><strong>4. Customization of Selected Tamron Lenses</strong></p>
<p>Various lens functions can be customized, depending on the lens model and built-in features.</p>
<p>(1) Focus adjustment</p>
<p>Focus can be adjusted in three distance regions: close, intermediate, and far ranges. For zoom lenses with variable focal length ranges, adjustments can be made for up to eight segments, which means that focus adjustment for a combined total of up to 24 regions is possible. Fixed-focal length lenses have only one segment, so customization for the three distance regions is possible. The conditions and range of possible adjustments may differ according to the lens model.</p>
<p>(2) Focus distance limiter customization</p>
<p>For lenses equipped with a Focus Limiter switch, it is possible to adjust the autofocus drive range by setting the near and far limits according to user preferences. If the Focus Limiter switch has three positions, setting the middle position is also possible. Only lens models equipped with the Focus Limiter function can be adjusted. The conditions and range of possible adjustments may differ according to the lens model.</p>
<p>(3) VC adjustment (only for any lenses with VC)</p>
<p>Users can choose the VC (Vibration Compensation) mode they prefer from the selection below for any TAP-in Console™ compatible Tamron lens equipped with the VC system.</p>
<ul>
<li>Prioritize viewfinder image stabilization: This mode places priority on the stability of the viewfinder image</li>
<li>Standard (Factory Default): This mode is the same as the factory default, and strikes a balance between the stability of the viewfinder image and vibration compensation effects</li>
<li>Prioritize stabilization of captured images: This mode ensures stable vibration compensation effects</li>
</ul>
<p>These options apply only to lens models equipped with the VC system. The conditions and range of possible adjustments may differ according to the lens model.</p>
<p><strong>(4) Full-time Manual Focus override customization</strong></p>
<p>For any lens with a Full-time Manual Focus override system, you can set the mode to ON or OFF. In addition, you can optimize the sensitivity of the focus ring to your preference relative to its angular rotation anywhere between High and Low, when setting the manual focus mode menu button to ON.</p>
<p><strong>5. Compatible Tamron Lenses (As of February 2016: in the order of product launch, starting with the newest)</strong></p>
<p>SP 85mm F/1.8 Di VC USD (Model F016): Launch date TBA

For Nikon and Canon. Sony-compatible model to be released later.</p>
<p>SP 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO 1:1 VC USD (Model F017): To be launched February 25, 2016

For Nikon and Canon. Sony-compatible model will be released later.

* By first updating firmware to the most up-to-date version with use of TAP-in Console™, it becomes possible to use all the functions of TAP-in Console™ compatible with this lens.</p>
<p>SP 45mm F/1.8 Di VC USD (Model F013): Launched in September 2015

For Nikon and Canon. Sony-compatible model will be released later.

*Initial firmware update by Tamron service facility is required to enable compatibility with the TAP-in Console™.</p>
<p>SP 35mm F/1.8 Di VC USD (Model F012): Launched in September 2015

For Nikon and Canon. Sony-compatible model will be released later.

*Initial firmware update by Tamron service facility is required to enable compatibility with the TAP-in Console™.</p>
<p><strong>About the firmware updating service for SP35mm F/1.8 (Model F012) and SP45mm F/1.8 (Model F013)</strong></p>
<p>The firmware update service will begin soon. Additional information will be provided on the Tamron website and by authorized distributors and/or service facilities by the time of launch.</p>
</div>
</div>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## timotheus (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice...Tamron catching up to Sigma with their USB dock. Wonder if Canikon will follow suit.


----------



## photonius (Feb 22, 2016)

Now third party lenses are becoming more and more attractive for owners of "lower-end" camera bodies, where Canon does not provide MFA. Canon purposely doesn't provide that for Rebels to cripple them versus higher end bodies. However, I'm never going to buy higher end bodies for weight reasons. I hope that provides some pressure for Canon to give that one up.


----------



## nightscape123 (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice, now if only Canon would release something like this. MFA is nice, but this sort of dock gives a lot more options. Too bad Tamron's isn't compatible with any of its other recent lenses like the 150-600 or the 15-30.


----------



## GammyKnee (Feb 22, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> Nice, now if only Canon would release something like this. MFA is nice, but this sort of dock gives a lot more options.



I would presume that Tamron have done their sums carefully and concluded that the dock makes good sense financially. Some of that will be sales-related (give people more control over AF tuning and they may be more inclined to risk a 3rd party lens) but I would guess they're also hoping for a reduction in warranty support costs too.

With two 3rd party lens manufacturers now taking the dock route maybe Canon will become more open to doing something similar. We can but hope.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 22, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> Nice, now if only Canon would release something like this. MFA is nice, but this sort of dock gives a lot more options. Too bad Tamron's isn't compatible with any of its other recent lenses like the 150-600 or the 15-30.



Agreed, I don't have the latest firmware on my 150-600 but haven't really felt like sending it in yet.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 22, 2016)

photonius said:


> Now third party lenses are becoming more and more attractive for owners of "lower-end" camera bodies, where Canon does not provide MFA. Canon purposely doesn't provide that for Rebels to cripple them versus higher end bodies. However, I'm never going to buy higher end bodies for weight reasons. I hope that provides some pressure for Canon to give that one up.



Same here, the 70D without a battery grip is perfect for me. Not to big, not to small. I have a Rebel T3i, which feels fine with a grip. But micro adjustments is one of the biggest reasons to upgrade to a XX line.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 22, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, now if only Canon would release something like this. MFA is nice, but this sort of dock gives a lot more options. Too bad Tamron's isn't compatible with any of its other recent lenses like the 150-600 or the 15-30.
> ...



A dock would be a silly accessory because it's possible to have lens firmware update included in the camera body, such as is the case for some Sony camera's for instance.


----------



## GammyKnee (Feb 22, 2016)

mrsfotografie said:


> A dock would be a silly accessory because it's possible to have lens firmware update included in the camera body, such as is the case for some Sony camera's for instance.



That just reminded me that Canon has _already_ put out a lens f/w update via the camera body, for the 40mm pancake: http://www.popphoto.com/gear/2012/08/canon-issues-firmware-fix-40mm-f28-pancake-lens-focus-issue

Of course a dock allows the lens to be updated/tweaked regardless of the bodies we happen to be using.


----------



## scrup (Feb 22, 2016)

Good move by Tamron, one reason why people stat away from third party equipment is because of incompatibility issues. 

Good lenses can last a lifetime so having the ability to update it for future bodies gives users piece of mind.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 22, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > A dock would be a silly accessory because it's possible to have lens firmware update included in the camera body, such as is the case for some Sony camera's for instance.
> ...



Thanks for updating me, GammyKnee. The 'problem' I have with docks is that some adjustments may be camerabody-specific, and there's the issue of having to mount/dismount the lens to check the effect of each adjustment. I wonder how many times one would have to do this for in-lens AFMA adjustment for instance!


----------



## kten (Feb 22, 2016)

photonius said:


> Now third party lenses are becoming more and more attractive for owners of "lower-end" camera bodies, where Canon does not provide MFA. Canon purposely doesn't provide that for Rebels to cripple them versus higher end bodies. However, I'm never going to buy higher end bodies for weight reasons. I hope that provides some pressure for Canon to give that one up.


I'd argue for this regardless of bodies. Being able to tune exactly how much twist before ftmf kicks in alone is worth it to me, plus the OS and AF limit tweaks it was hard not to get one for my sigmas. 

Means you can set up a lens to personal preference which is too far away from average preference to make it worth doing in a factory setting. FW updates without need to send off is bonus but just the tweaks alone are worth it to many. Canon should offer them for that reason, good to see tamron going that route. I sold off tamron glass in past due to new body old lens issues. Just wish my older none GV sigmas supported it.


----------



## GammyKnee (Feb 22, 2016)

mrsfotografie said:


> Thanks for updating me, GammyKnee. The 'problem' I have with docks is that some adjustments may be camerabody-specific, and there's the issue of having to mount/dismount the lens to check the effect of each adjustment. I wonder how many times one would have to do this for in-lens AFMA adjustment for instance!



True.

Now I've thought about it some more, I feel it would be more in keeping with Canon's style just to introduce some more parameters to AFMA in newer high-end bodies rather than bringing out a dock. That way they could potentially offer the tweaks to all lenses old and new, while at the same time providing a further inducement to upgrade to a better/newer body.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 22, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for updating me, GammyKnee. The 'problem' I have with docks is that some adjustments may be camerabody-specific, and there's the issue of having to mount/dismount the lens to check the effect of each adjustment. I wonder how many times one would have to do this for in-lens AFMA adjustment for instance!
> ...



They already did it with the 5DMkIII vs MKII; the MkIII allows zooms to be AFMA's at W and T while the MkII only does one value per lens.


----------



## Otara (Feb 22, 2016)

But doesnt do the 150-600mm, pity. Id like to get it updated, but have to pay to send it to Queensland to do it, which Ive never had to do for any of my other lenses, they've had in-camera options or more local support.

The cost isnt huge, but its quite irritating as a process.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 22, 2016)

*Bring a Nickel, TAP your feet*

Instead of buying frontfocus and backfocus mirrorslapper lenses I'll buy a Sony A6300 ... fast focus, perfect focus, all the time ... no TAP, no dock, no Apps, no adjustment games. 

Peace of mind. Happily tapping my feet listening to Willi and the poor boyz.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 23, 2016)

*Re: Bring a Nickel, TAP your feet*



AvTvM said:


> Instead of buying frontfocus and backfocus mirrorslapper lenses I'll buy a Sony A6300 ... fast focus, perfect focus, all the time ... no TAP, no dock, no Apps, no adjustment games.
> 
> Peace of mind. Happily tapping my feet listening to Willi and the poor boyz.



Good idea! I will go one better and sell my Canon bodies and lenses and upgrade My Sony Xperia to the latest model. Smartphones take so much better pics than DSLR's anyway and you can use all these great effects and put all those excellent shots on Facebook without delay :


----------

